# Newbie surf fishing questions



## Sooner Wing (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay we are staying close to Captain Dave’s on Miramar beach the first week of August. I am hoping to get my 9 year old son catching some fish (any fish) in the surf close to the condo and I had a couple of questions. I read User1265’s post on how to read the Surf but some of the pictures are not coming up for me so I am not sure that I will be able to accurately do it once I am there. Here are a couple of questions that I have if anyone wants to help out. I am sure the list of questions will grow as I receive answers to the initial one. Thank you all in advance!!!

1) Is there a particular “Good Spot” to fish near my location?

2) Looking at Google Maps satellite images of the location I can only really see 1 sand bar (which I believe is technically the second sand bar) and it appears that it is about 100 yards off the beach. Does that mean the deeper water between it and the shore would be the second gut and the deeper water after it would be the third gut?

3) Since I am not sure which gut is which what species of fish should I target 50 – 75 yards from the beach and which species should I target in the 75 – 125 yards from the beach range? I do not have a yak so I will be wading out and chunking it as far as I possibly can.

4) Bait: I am making a sand flea rake so that will be my bait of choice but I would like some readily available backups in case I fail at the Sand Flea thing.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Forget goggle out of date inaccurate, you can catch nice fish within one hundred ft of shore, fish early use peeled shrimp headless half pcs,best on incoming tide,check my last few threads and pics, all caught as said good luck


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Google Earth is not really a help because the layout of the cuts and holes changes all the time. If the water is clear, which it usually is, look for darker spots that indicate deeper water and cuts through the sandbar that has good water flow.

You can catch whiting close in, like 40 feet from shore if you find a good hole or cut. I usually fish in the deep water past the 2nd bar. I usually wade out to cast and then walk the pole back and I also keep a line or two close in cuts and holes.

In my experience, early am is the best and you can often see baitfish getting crashed real close to shore. Tie on a spoon and you will surely catch whatever is beating up the baitfish. Your son would have a blast catching Ladyfish, which are pretty easy to hook and make great cut bait.

Fresh peeled shrimp works equally good or even better than fleas. Go to a bait store and get fresh dead shrimp or go to a seafood market and get never frozen local shrimp. Peel them and put cut pieces on smaller hooks.

Good luck out there!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Only thing I'll add (The above is spot on) is don't be hesitant about getting up and moving to another cut or hole if you go for 45mins to an hour with no bite. Many times, 100 yards down the beach will produce better. Good luck


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Whats the price range for some fresh shrimp from the market down in florida right now.. i was told a while back that i could go buy shrimp from wal-mart but after reading everyone's post on here it seems like getting fresh local shrimp is the way to go.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

mcahill4713 said:


> Whats the price range for some fresh shrimp from the market down in florida right now.. i was told a while back that i could go buy shrimp from wal-mart but after reading everyone's post on here it seems like getting fresh local shrimp is the way to go.


Around 5.00 a pound for headless. I usually get a half pound and have more than enough.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks man im going to Okaloosa Island in September so im ready to try something new so this should be quite a adventure.. Im use to catfish and bass not the whole ocean.. I plan on trying some sand flea's also but dont know if im going to try and dig them or just buy them..


----------



## boyscout (Jun 18, 2013)

Just got back from the Destin Area, Miramar Beach. My first time surf fishing. Ended up fishing early in day, sun up til the people got crazy about 9-10. Found some holes in the first trough, water was about chest high on those wading out. I fished it w/ shrimp (store bought) and sand fleas caught right there by my 8 year old. I think he had more fun catching all those sand fleas/crabs! Anyhow used a double dropper rig and had bites and caught some ladyfish,whiting and a couple of hardhead cats. Threw the lady's back, kept the others and had a nice wisconsin style fish fry. All on an old Johnson Sa-Bra spincast ( my casting skills and conventionals were of no use to me, need MUCH more practise!). Many thanks to Yellowrivermudder and others on here for great insight and advice. These folks here won't steer you wrong and you'll have a great time- I did!


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

im exstatic about going to Okaloosa and getting to surf fish. I work EMS and at the hospital here in New Albany so getting to take my sons and my wife to the beach and also getting to fish is going to be a dream to me.. it seems like i have so many questions and cant get enough info.. I want to catch a small shark so bad and would love to catch just about anything. im going to try and dig some sand crabs but we will see.. wish me luck. glad you had a good trip down to Destin Boyscout thanks for the info.


----------

